# moms tree coming down in the spring.



## jmurray (Nov 27, 2014)

Mom's tree is starting to drop limbs in strong wind. One took a little chunk out of her garage roof. She's gonna have it removed. I'm not sure what kind of tree it is? Any ideas... Sorry for crappy pics, it was chilly out there. It will be nice to get to cherry pick the good chunks once it's down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2014)

silver maple

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jmurray (Nov 27, 2014)

SWEET , hopefully it has some sort of character in there.


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 27, 2014)

Of course Mike is right-Maple. Remember - opposite branches will drive you MAD trying to identify- Maple, Ash, or Dogwood


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 28, 2014)

Soft Maple


----------



## phinds (Nov 28, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> Of course Mike is right-Maple. Remember - opposite branches will drive you MAD trying to identify- Maple, Ash, or Dogwood


If you are talking about TREE characteristics, then I can't comment, but if you are talking about the WOOD, then certainly ash is easy to tell from dogwood and maple (which can be hard to distinguish from each other) since it's ring porous and they are diffuse porous.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2014)

Lot of good wood for everyone! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> Of course Mike is right-Maple. Remember - opposite branches will drive you MAD trying to identify- Maple, Ash, or Dogwood



I think you meant to say opposite leaves right? Branches can grow in any arrangement.


----------



## jmurray (Nov 29, 2014)

I took the large branch to the shop, it's loaded with black ants and grubs( look like bluegill bait). The woods pretty nicely spalted, 

Should I just anchorseal bugs and all, or fire pit?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 29, 2014)

You can anchor seal them in but that will not stop them. They will keep eating. Do you have a hot box/ kiln? Toaster oven?
The heat would kill them or some bug spray.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I think you meant to say opposite leaves right? Branches can grow in any arrangement.


As Paul notes I was talking about tree characteristics - just a help way to help distinguish certain trees at a glance. Both leaf and branching. http://www.bgohio.org/departments/public-works-department/arborist/files/treeid.pdf


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 1, 2014)

Regarding the bugs. A neighbor found a place near us that drys wood for pallets that are used for international shipping. They have to heat it really high to kill the bugs. The owner said he could put his material in the kiln off to the side and he'd dry it for him. I think he liked the fact that it was a young guy that was turning old barn beams into trim for his house. Seems like wood guys like to see what other wood guys are doing and are willing to lend a hand.
Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

